# Got motors for my JJ-Prise, now I need some blades...



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Just got my JJ-Prise from CultTVman and have started work. The first thing I wanted to get out of the way was finding the motors I would use for the bussard blades. Well, got that done. Paul, any idea when your PE for this kit
will go on sale, I need some blades badly.......


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

While you're waiting on the blades, could you tell us a little bit about those motors?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Blades (and other bits) to be announced later this week.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

update to follow.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

First, I'd like to say thank you to SusieQ for her great idea using the mechanics
from those helicopter with the counter-rotating blades for our JJ-Prise, here is where I'm at right now with my build. It's very early so I didn't have the top blades epoxied in place yet and I will be changing the motors from the DC brushed motors that are in there now to some stepper motors so I can slow the setup down, but you get the idea.... I got the LEDs in place and hope to get more done when I get back next week. Here's a short video.

P.S. Thanks Paul for doing the PE for the kit, the blades are fantastic......:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> Cool!


Thanks Paul...:wave:

Does anyone know what colors are used on the warp blades, can't find any good pictures and there aren't any good shots of it in ether movie, thanks for any help.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

At the end of the 2009 teaser starting at about 0:50, the blades are totally exposed. It's dark, but hopefully it can give you an idea.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

First, I again have to thank Paul for his great PE Bussard Blades and SusieQ for her suggestion using the guts from those little Helicopters to do this effect.....:wave::thumbsup: Here they are, ready to go into my build. I also added a ball bearing and front LEDs to the Bussard domes. The bearing supports the end of the shaft to keep it from flapping around and reduce friction, the LEDs will fill the area with blue light, along with the LEDs behind the blades, at least I hope......


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

That is SO cool!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Holy cr ... CROW!


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Fantastic work there. I have being trying to source plug and play stepper motors with a driver board, but haven't been successful yet. Never thought to use the helicopter motors. GREAT IDEA.

Well done.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

harristotle said:


> That is SO cool!


Thank you very much, it was fun working it and it's only the start of a cool kit....:wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> Holy cr ... CROW!


Couldn't have had the effect without your great PE blades......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Magnificent!!!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

rowdylex said:


> Never thought to use the helicopter motors. GREAT IDEA.
> 
> Well done.


Thank you for the kind words.....:wave: The idea to use the guts from little helicopters came from SusieQ, I just found one small enough to fit. The motors that are in these helicopters are not stepper motors, they use DC motors and spin far too fast, I add the stepper motors. The first picture is with the motor it comes with, the second is with the 8mm stepper motor. Stepper motors allow me to spin the blades much slower, giving a better effect, IMHO.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Awesome! Any chance you could share the sources for the motor and helicopter part?


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

That is so awesome. I would love any details on how you did this. I would love to do this on mine.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Richard Baker said:


> Magnificent!!!


Wow Richard, thank you for the complement.....


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

actias said:


> Awesome! Any chance you could share the sources for the motor and helicopter part?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/5pcs-The-ne...d=100011&prg=8402&rk=1&rkt=5&sd=181214077919&

Thank you actias, here is the link for the 8mm stepper motors I used and here is the photo of the helicopters that gave their lives for my project. They were "open box" items that Fry's had marked down from $29.99 to $9.99 and I bought the five they had at this store. Hope this info helps, 
feel free to ask any questions....:wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

PixelMagic said:


> That is so awesome. I would love any details on how you did this. I would love to do this on mine.


Thank you PixelMagic..... The detail of what I did on these would only help
out if you find the same model helicopter I used, but still, what detail can I 
help you with?


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

I think your link above gave me all the detail I need after re-reading it. Thanks!


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Thanks for the link and pics. Cant wait to see your completed model.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

teslabe said:


> Thank you for the kind words.....:wave: The idea to use the guts from little helicopters came from SusieQ, I just found one small enough to fit. The motors that are in these helicopters are not stepper motors, they use DC motors and spin far too fast, I add the stepper motors. The first picture is with the motor it comes with, the second is with the 8mm stepper motor. Stepper motors allow me to spin the blades much slower, giving a better effect, IMHO.


Thanks for the heads-up. 

So what driver board did you use for your stepper motors? The one's on ebay I am looking at don't tell me what type of power source to use. They say 5v output, but being a complete dunce when it comes to electronics, your insight would be invaluable.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Bounce. Yes, I'd love to know what driver you're using, as well.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

rowdylex said:


> Thanks for the heads-up.
> 
> So what driver board did you use for your stepper motors? The one's on ebay I am looking at don't tell me what type of power source to use. They say 5v output, but being a complete dunce when it comes to electronics, your insight would be invaluable.


http://www.geeetech.com/stepstick-a...e-p-577.html?zenid=v2rj5b00goobrqs6c94ntkq0m2

Sorry it took so long to post, just been busy. I use a StepStick A4988 board along with a Arduino Pro-Mini Micro-controller, at the bottom of the photo.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

starseeker said:


> Bounce. Yes, I'd love to know what driver you're using, as well.


I hope my post above helps....:wave:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks, Teslabe! I sure hope you're getting a commission from the EBay merchants. I'm amassing a very large pile of components that you're recommended. Now if I'd only put the darn things together! Soon, soon. But that's what I told myself 12 months ago when I planned on learning Arduino. Sigh...


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

starseeker said:


> Thanks, Teslabe! I sure hope you're getting a commission from the EBay merchants.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/FTDI-Basic-...037?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35bdfafff5

No commission yet..... If you're ordering some Pro-Mini boards, don't forget to order a couple "FTDI Breakout Boards" to program them with.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Learning curve? It's starting to seem like a learning tsunami.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I would like to know how, just HOW, could I miss this thread for so long!!!! 

Teslabe, fantastic as always!! I had already got scared when I saw your two storey circuit board on another thread. Now, you come up with a three storey board? You don't want me to do this kit, don't you? :freak:


----------



## Nemesis86 (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm confused, how is the motor spinning them two different directions. 
Are you using two motors or just one for each nacelle? 
Is there a lot of noise? 
Name of the motor? 

I am gathering all the parts to make an awesome model and I want my nacelles to spin but I am a completely noob when it comes to electronics and lighting so any tips, tricks, links, suggestions, advice would be amazing! 
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I can't speak to the noise, but the contrarotating motor has two concentric drive shafts (one a rod, the other, outer one, a tube). The motor drives one shaft (say) clockwise, while the second shaft is driven by gears keyed off the shaft to turn the other shaft counterclockwise.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*stepper motors*



teslabe said:


> 5pcs The New Two Phase Four Wire Stepper Motor Diameter 8mm | eBay
> 
> Thank you actias, here is the link for the 8mm stepper motors I used and here is the photo of the helicopters that gave their lives for my project. They were "open box" items that Fry's had marked down from $29.99 to $9.99 and I bought the five they had at this store. Hope this info helps,
> feel free to ask any questions....:wave:


teslabe....apparently the 8mm stepper motors you acquired for this project are very rare,.....I have yet to find a small motor that has an inner and outer shaft ANY SUGGESTIONS ?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

RMC said:


> teslabe....apparently the 8mm stepper motors you acquired for this project are very rare,.....I have yet to find a small motor that has an inner and outer shaft ANY SUGGESTIONS ?


Well, all due respect. Have you gone to a local toy store, hobby shop, 'geek culture' or electronics store and actually looked at toy radio control (wi-fi control, infrared control) helicopters? 

There should be a BUNCH of different ones on the shelves, many of the cheap ones will be the kind with counter-rotating blades. They may even be on sale as everything now is 'drone'.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Find a RC Copter with the type of motor you want and check the manufacturer's website for replacement parts. I got spares for everything my son's quadcopter uses for eventual repairs and it was all very inexpensive.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I appriciate the nfo guys but those motors do not have inner and outer type shaft


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

You're right, I should have said "the GEARBOX has an inner and outer shaft driven by a single shaft motor".


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

RMC said:


> teslabe....apparently the 8mm stepper motors you acquired for this project are very rare,.....I have yet to find a small motor that has an inner and outer shaft ANY SUGGESTIONS ?


5pcs 2 Phase 4 Wire 8mm Micro Mini Stepper Motor with Copper Gear for Camera DIY | eBay

They are not that rare, a few minutes in ebay after typing "8mm stepper motor" brought up a few listings, these are close to what I used. Be aware, these motors require a Micro-controller and driver to 
make them rotate.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> I can't speak to the noise.


They make very little noise, the gears are plastic.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

Teslabe,....I found the motors but I am unable to find the gearboxs.....can you assist with a link/example/etc. ?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

RMC said:


> Teslabe,....I found the motors but I am unable to find the gearboxs.....can you assist with a link/example/etc. ?


Hand Induction RC Flying Lighting Crystal Ball Sensing Bird Aircraft Toy Sale - Banggood.com

The gear assembly is from a cheap R/C helicopter with counter-rotating blades. I removed the motor that is in the helicopter and replaced
it with the 8mm stepper motor. Understand, I've not worked with this item from Banggood so I can't say for sure it will work, but it looks to
be small enough, just don't know if the gears are separate from the body of the toy, but for $6.00 each it might be worth the price to take 
a chance. Can't post pictures here anymore or at least easy enough, start a thread in "RPF" and I will post pictures of what I did there, I 
don't post or come to HobbyTalk much these days, the site is not fun anymore......


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

teslabe said:


> Hand Induction RC Flying Lighting Crystal Ball Sensing Bird Aircraft Toy Sale - Banggood.com
> 
> The gear assembly is from a cheap R/C helicopter with counter-rotating blades. I removed the motor that is in the helicopter and replaced
> it with the 8mm stepper motor. Understand, I've not worked with this item from Banggood so I can't say for sure it will work, but it looks to
> ...


I agree TESLABE,....see u at RPF


----------



## TonyPickup (Apr 4, 2016)

Currently following your lead, & putting aside the problems in soldering the tiny motor connections, I'm having issues with the motors overheating.
I've adjusted the vref in attempt to limit the current & eventually resorted to using resistors on the output.
I'm guessing you had similar problems & would appreciate your advice on how you dealt with it.
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

TonyPickup said:


> Currently following your lead, & putting aside the problems in soldering the tiny motor connections, I'm having issues with the motors overheating.
> I've adjusted the vref in attempt to limit the current & eventually resorted to using resistors on the output.
> I'm guessing you had similar problems & would appreciate your advice on how you dealt with it.
> Thanks,
> Tony


Hi Tony,
Not sure how you have these motors hooked-up or what you're driving them with, but, my motors, both in the prototype setup and the finished setup for the model, only gets to
about 95deg F. Here is a short video show my hook-up, hope it helps.....:wave:


----------



## TonyPickup (Apr 4, 2016)

teslabe said:


> Hi Tony,
> Not sure how you have these motors hooked-up or what you're driving them with, but, my motors, both in the prototype setup and the finished setup for the model, only gets to
> about 95deg F. Here is a short video show my hook-up, hope it helps.....:wave:
> 
> ...


----------

